# Driving back to UK anyone wish to accompany me



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

H All, 

I am driving my motorhome back to Kent UK later this month or by the 8th December I am not sure yet. If you wishes to accompany me on this journey please let me, know?

You may have to pay for their share of the ferry from Palermo to Genoa also your share of the channel tunnel. Only if required by the ferry and tunnel companies! Otherwise, it will be free. In addition, if you can help with their costs of camping sites, food etc. All fuel and tolls I will pay.

Best regards Gerard

PS: I'd like to meet up before we go a couple of times, just to check you out. No 3 headed monster need apply


----------

